# new to site and technically challenged !!



## phoebe bouffet (Mar 6, 2005)

Hello All, 

After browsing this great site have finally plucked up courage to join....  Suspect am in the same postion as a lot of site users in that I think about  my lack of joy on the baby front a lot but dont want to burden my friends and family with it constantly . 

Am currently seeing Dr Zhai  in London trying Tcm . Have to brew strange tea from twigs - the result is not something  you would like to have with a hob nob!!!  Been trying to conceive for 3 years  - tried Clomid with no joy - I am 38 and my dh is 37 .  Trying to keep positive . Would  love to hear from anyone who has used the Zhai Clinic and generally any tips to try and keep sane on the rollercoaster ride - some days are defnitely easier than others !! 

Best Wishes  

Phoebe B 

Will put some sparkle into ,y next message when i figure out how ! . Please bear with me !


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hiya Phoebe

Welcome to FF - i am sure you will find endless amount of support here and i am sure there are a few girls under Dr Zhai although ive not come across the tree bark tea conversation yet  

You will soon get used to the site once you ahve had a little play around with all its functions, but if you do need help just shout.

All the very best

Tony
  x


----------



## mrs cloudy (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Phoebe

Welcome to the site. your tea sounds lovely .  Dont know the clinic you mention but im sure someone will.  Once you find your way around in here im sure you will find lots of useful advice.  Ive been a member for a month or so and im still finding things.  Its good to know that there is somewhere that you can go where every one understands and is wishing you the best.  Again welcome.

Cloudy


----------



## phoebe bouffet (Mar 6, 2005)

HI FOLKS THANKS FOR TAKING THE TIME TO REPLY TO ME - MUCH APPRECIATED ! 

AM SURE THE SUPPORT OF THE SITE WILL BE BENEFICIAL . READ RECENTLY THAT  PEOPLE TRYING TO CONCIEVE HAVE MUCH BETTER SUCCESS RATES  IF THEY ARE IN  SOME SORT OF SUPPORT FORUM - SO HERES HOPING FOR US ALL ! 

BEST WISHES 

PHOEBE B X


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Phoebe
have a look on the 'complementary therapies' thread - there are people there using Dr Zhai, I'm not but my acupuncturist knows her!  I was going to use TCM herbs if this last cycle didn't work but I didn't need to in the end!

Claire xx


----------



## phoebe bouffet (Mar 6, 2005)

HI CLAIRE 

THANKS FOR THE STEER ! WILL TRY THIS THREAD . SO PLEASED TO HEAR YOUR WONDERFUL NEWS ! 

WISHING YOU ALL THE  VERY BEST 

PHOEBE XX


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Phoebe bouffet   
Just wanted to wish you a warm welcome, I can't help you with your twig tea (yuck)   and I can't help you with tips on how to stay sane on this rollercoaster either, as I most definitely am not with the sane crew at the moment   so really I don't know why I am talking to you....I am absolutely no use to you whatsoever ...   ... sorry  
but welcome to ff anyway
Dydie


----------



## phoebe bouffet (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi Dydie 

Thanks for your warm welcome ..... it did make  me giggle -  am so pleased I  eventually registered  here - everyone seems so friendly and upbeat . 

Am very impressed by your annoying mouse !! 

Take care 

Phobe B x


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Phoebe
I might be able to help after all....if you want an annoying picture go to the button near the top of the page which says "profile" then click edit profile and you will get various options which will allow you to personalise your signature
xxxx there you go I was some use after all xxx
well hopefully 
Take Care and I look forward to seeing your next post with a picture
Dydie


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi dydie,
I luv that jumping Mouse thingy.

Hi Phoebe bouffet,
There are more funny cartoons on this website if you are interrested, you can find them here http://www.gifanimations.com
save them on your pc, after that you can load put them in your profile.
Thats where I have this green blob thing from.

xx
Mindy


----------



## phoebe bouffet (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi Dydie and Mindy 

Thanks for your tips ....feeeling very pleased with the vast improvement in my computer skills !!!!

May go and have a cup of chinese tea to celebrate ! 

Thanks again 

Phoebe b XX


----------

